# RCI closure to "launch exciting new benefits for our RCI® subscribing members."



## bnoble (Nov 11, 2014)

Buckle up.  Things could get interesting.

From my inbox:



> Dear Brian,
> 
> RCI will be temporarily closed for business over this coming weekend, as we launch exciting new benefits for our RCI® subscribing members.
> 
> ...


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 11, 2014)

This usually does not mean good news


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 11, 2014)

Also knows as:  "Something else to go wrong."


----------



## Dori (Nov 11, 2014)

More "enhancements" never means good news for us, does it?

Dori


----------



## ttt (Nov 11, 2014)

Time for another fee increase.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 11, 2014)

Keep a tight grip on your wallet.


----------



## jackio (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh boy....


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 11, 2014)

Maybe they are going to use the time to fix the last website enhancements? :ignore: Maybe they are going to offer something like the Interval Int'l E-Plus feature which enables members to pay $49 to retrade up to 3 times. Just wishful thinking. But I did have a survey a couple months ago asking which new features I would like RCI to offer and retrading (e-plus) was one of them.


----------



## silentg (Nov 11, 2014)

RCI is always updating, every weekend, fees always going up, I am not expecting something good to happen.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 11, 2014)

silentg said:


> I am not expecting something good to happen.


In case it wasn't obvious (sarcasm is hard to detect on the Internet) neither am I...


----------



## persia (Nov 12, 2014)

Could they possibly be fixing all the known bugs in the site, like the saved search not really working?


----------



## rfc0001 (Nov 12, 2014)

Prepare to delete all your OGSes and manually perform all your favorite searches...oh wait #flashback


----------



## WazzuCougFan (Nov 12, 2014)

I would love to see my home weeks on the site! It used to work long ago. Now, when I go to the Points Exchange page and click on "Home Reservations", I get this:
---------
Available Home Week(s)
Home Week information could not be retrieved, please call a Vacation Counselor at 1.877.968.7476
--------
It's been going on like this for a couple of years. Apparently the site can no longer properly handle resorts like Wapato Point which have several home weeks per year per owner. I've asked numerous times about it, and it's not been important enough to fix I guess.


----------



## dundey (Nov 15, 2014)

You'd think with all the downtime they have the website would actually work.


----------



## rfc0001 (Nov 15, 2014)

WazzuCougFan said:


> I would love to see my home weeks on the site! It used to work long ago. Now, when I go to the Points Exchange page and click on "Home Reservations", I get this:
> ---------
> Available Home Week(s)
> Home Week information could not be retrieved, please call a Vacation Counselor at 1.877.968.7476
> ...


Nothing has been important enough to fix, even core functionality that impacts all users, e.g.:


Can't modify resort IDs/dates in resort ID OGS searches (it will end up duplicating the original resort ID/date you replaced along with the updated one rather than replacing it -- which was working prior to the last major update.
You've never have been able to _delete _resort ID/date from a resort ID search, makes reusing an OGS challenging.
Saved searches containing resort IDs don't work (takes you to the all resorts view) -- which was working prior to the last major update.
Upcoming stays _intermittently _disappear from the your account view.
Can't confirm holds on the website - have to call and get charged an extra fee for the "service"
Random errors when inventory shows up in a search but is unavailable -- would be nice if it didn't show up in the search results in the first place, but at least should be a user friendly error message like "inventory locked by another user. Please try again in 15 minutes" rather than CSWEB03 error (one of many random error codes displayed).
Shutting down the site once a week -- this is what people did back when the internet was new 15 years ago, and they didn't know how to keep a site up 24x7, however nobody does this anymore, so why do they?
Most of these have been reported to RCI multiple times through multiple channels (email, twitter, phone). Unlike your situation these are impacting all users AFAIK (impact both my RCI accounts with two major systems). Yet, nothing gets done. These guys need some serious help on the IT side. With all the fees they collect, you think they would make the investment to keep their customers happy (not us, but DVC, HGVC - who could easily switch exchange systems). I'm willing to bet none of these get fixed and no new functionality is released, which is what happened the last time they promised system "enhancements". The reality is they have a duopoly (them and II), and as I understand it II has just as many issues, so RCI feel no urgency to fix anything -- "we already have their money, what are they gonna do?". Of course, having a crappy website, increases your phone support, but even then they charge you a premium to perform any transaction on the phone so not really losing money because of this fact.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Nov 16, 2014)

*RCI back up*

I just checked and RCI (weeks anyway) is back up after their "major" update.  I couldn't see a single thing different.  Anyone else see anything different?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Well right off I see the new fee info.  Starting 1/1/15 the annual membership fee will increase to $99 (from $89).


----------



## klpca (Nov 16, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Well right off I see the new fee info.  Starting 1/1/15 the annual membership fee will increase to $99 (from $89).



I don't remember where I saw that, but I noticed that a week or two ago. I think it was on my renewal page. I'm paid through 2018 but I am seriously considering not renewing so I ignored the increase.


----------



## rfc0001 (Nov 16, 2014)

It's back up BTW -- looks the same and still has the same issue from what I can tell.  Exciting indeed


----------



## Merbears (Nov 16, 2014)

My ogs looks ok but I will call tomorrow to confirm search start date - since it was 11/12/13 I don't want to loose my place .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## persia (Nov 17, 2014)

Same site with the same bugs, what changed?


----------



## rfc0001 (Nov 17, 2014)

persia said:


> Same site with the same bugs, what changed?


The only change I've noticed is all available units/dates are shown when you click on an available resort vs. it filtering the availability based on the first available date and you having to click the calendar picker to view each unit available.


----------



## ada903 (Nov 17, 2014)

I noticed that I can add a guest certificate online, was this just an older feature I didn't notice before?


----------



## rfc0001 (Nov 17, 2014)

ada903 said:


> I noticed that I can add a guest certificate online, was this just an older feature I didn't notice before?


Yeah, it's always been there


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 17, 2014)

Tried to enter a search at the bottom of the page with a resort ID.  This is the message I get:  OOPS  I was getting"File Not Found"  Now page won't load at all.  Works well


----------



## rfc0001 (Nov 17, 2014)

Ann-Marie said:


> Tried to enter a search at the bottom of the page with a resort ID. This is the message I get: OOPS I was getting"File Not Found" Now page won't load at all. Works well


First time into the new site, I did a resort ID with multiple resort IDs and results came up blank ("Results" header was there but page was blank after that). I logged out and back in and haven't seen that issue since. Maybe it's a one time thing, although I never saw the File Not Found error previously, so may be a different issue.


----------



## Larry (Nov 18, 2014)

*RCI Improvements*

OK so I didn't expect much but I looked at both of my RCI accounts and did find a new feature in both that I liked

Points account; I needed to add another year to my points account membership and for the first time I didn't have to call RCI to do this simple transaction that I have always done on line with my weeks account. This time I was able to add a years membership ( or multiple years like in weeks) and voila it was done on line for the first time. I have complained about this every year for at least five years and they finally put it on-line with the new enhancement.

Weeks account: Before the enhancement every time I would put in a date range it would make me enter again for every single location. Now I was able to enter a date range of May 15, 2016- September 1, 2016 and kept searching throughout Europe until I found a July week (including July 4th) for Scotland and just confirmed my week.

I am all booked up for the rest of this year and for 2015 so I already have 3 weeks booked for 2016 including Scotland.


----------

